# Echo 210SB pole saw intermittent drive



## BroncoRN (Jun 17, 2016)

Purchased this unit used with pole saw, brush cutter, and hedge trimmer attachments. Unit runs great but every so often, for example, the saw will quit spinning. Engine runs fine. I have taken the whole thing apart but I can't figure out what's going on. Its almost like the the two drive shafts lose the ability to stay connected??? Any help would be appreciated.

The ends of the drive shafts are intact and don't appear stripped our rounded off. The slots that they fit into on the powerhead and tool end are also intact and don't appear to be rounded off.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 22, 2016)

Taken the whole thing apart means you have held the gears that turn the power 90 degrees in your hand?


----------



## BroncoRN (Jun 22, 2016)

No I didn't mess with those. I guess to me taking it all apart was removing the driveshafts, and removing the outershafts. The powerhead spins just fine. Somehow it is just losing the connection with the driveshafts or the driveshafts are losing connection with the tool end.

I ordered two new driveshafts and 2 bushings. I have a theory that i'm missing bushings which should help hold the driveshafts in place and allowing them to move around two much and they are coming apart where the boom splits. We shall see.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 22, 2016)

I would think if it intermittently looses drive and it is the drive shafts disengaging there would be some marring. I do not know if that Echo has square drive surfaces like most of mine or a splines on an otherwise round shaft like the Efco ones. There is a centrifugal clutch but not sure how that could cause what you describe. The Honda one claims to have a shock absorbing shaft that most likely needs bushings along the way to keep it straight. Take it to the dealer or buy the shop manual kind of what it says in the manual about maintenance of that.


----------



## BroncoRN (Jun 23, 2016)

I will if this doesn't work. What I'm thinking is at the point where the two driveshafts connect the powerhead shaft is the female end and it maybe just be worn. The other ends are the square type and don't appear worn but I don't really have anything to compare it to.


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 8, 2016)

Upper driveshaft was worn, replaced, no issues!


----------

